# ebuild amule-2.2.0_pre20070704 AdunanzA

## Dottout

da qualche mese hanno iniziato il porting della patch adunanza alla cvs di amule, ammetto di averci messo parecchio ad accorgermene, ma ero sotto esami, sono giustificato  :Wink: 

qui trovate il thread di riferimento sul forum adunanza con i relativi link per l'ebuild e le wxgtk-2.8, divenute necessarie

----------

## ^Stefano^

è la versione nuova rispetto a questa vero? io ho scaricato il sorgente indicato nell'ultimo post del link e l'ho installato senza emerge ma non mi ha richiesto di aggiornare le wxgtk, quindi dovrebbe essere più nuova la versione che linki tu giusto? quella che ho installato io tramite sorgente è la 3.14a

----------

## Peach

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> da qualche mese hanno iniziato il porting della patch adunanza alla cvs di amule, ammetto di averci messo parecchio ad accorgermene, ma ero sotto esami, sono giustificato 
> 
> qui trovate il thread di riferimento sul forum adunanza con i relativi link per l'ebuild e le wxgtk-2.8, divenute necessarie

 

gran cosa per un prelato come lei, Dottout!!!   :Cool: 

proverolla

----------

## Dottout

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> è la versione nuova rispetto a questa vero? io ho scaricato il sorgente indicato nell'ultimo post del link e l'ho installato senza emerge ma non mi ha richiesto di aggiornare le wxgtk, quindi dovrebbe essere più nuova la versione che linki tu giusto? quella che ho installato io tramite sorgente è la 3.14a

 

se ti riferisci alla 2.1.3..beh, questa è una prerelease della 2.2.0. e se ti riferisci a questo link: http://adurepo.altervista.org/adu-lastest.tgz ora non esiste + a quanto pare, e vedendo la data di pubblicazione dello stesso sul forum adunanza (giugno) parrebbe necessariamente meno recente della versione del mio ebuild (snapshot del 4 luglio con patch aggiornata a quel giorno). per quanto riguardi le wxgtk, io ho chiesto sul canale irc di adunanza, e mi è stato risposto minimo 2.8.1, possibilmente 2.8.4, mi rimetto alla loro conoscenza non avendo io installate le 2.6. se vuoi provare la compilazione con le 2.6 basta che modifichi in pkg_setup  export WX_GTK_VER="2.8" in export WX_GTK_VER="2.6" e sistemi il DEPEND nello stesso modo

EDIT: http://adurepo.altervista.org/adu-lastest.tgz <-- non è vero che non esiste +, prima non andava per cui pensavo l'avessero rimosso  :Wink:  la 3.14 cmq ha solo le seguenti novità:

```

* Inserita la man 28.x nel network KADu

* Inseriti alcuni range di ip pubblico nel network KADu

* Inserita la configurazione del Wizard 6 mbit / 1 mbit
```

ed è ancora alla 2.1.3 di amule. quindi confermo, il mio ebuild è DECISAMENTE + aggiornato!Last edited by Dottout on Sun Jul 15, 2007 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dottout

piccolo aggiornamento: ho modificato la USE da gtk2 a gtk, non mi ero mica accorto che le avessero unificate  :Wink: 

EDIT2: www.dottout.com/files/amule-2.1.3.ebuild <-- ho aggiornato il vecchio ebuild alla 3.14, il source è proprio quello del link di cui si parlava prima. ho aggiunto anche questo ebuild + che altro per compatibilità con le wxgtk-2.6

----------

## ^Stefano^

allora io ho installato le wxGTK tramite l'overlay di sabayon, devo comunque applicare la patch wxwidgets.eclass? se si, come faccio? ho provato a metterla in /usr/portage/eclass con il nome di wxwidgets.eclass ma ho fatto un gran casino...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: hp applicato la patch così

```
patch /usr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets.eclass wxwidgets.eclass.patch
```

ed ha funzionato, l'ebuild sembra che compili bene. però quando faccio il prossimo sync, perdo il file patchato e mi ripristina wxwidgets.eclass base oppure mi lascia il file con la patch? dovevo per caso creare la cartella eclass in /usr/local/portage e fare li il tutto?

scusa le domande "base", ma da pochissimo ho a che fare con overlay e patch e non sono affatto pratico.

----------

## Dottout

si direi di si, ora fai un --sync per ripristinare l'eclass originale, poi scarica la patch ( www.dottout.com/files/wxwidgets.eclass.patch ) e per patchare molto semplicemente lanci 

```
patch -p0 < wxwidgets.eclass.patch
```

 fatto ciò puoi emerger amule  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

tutto questo in /usr/local/portage/eclass giusto?

cioè faccio il sync e ripristino il file in /usr/portage/eclass poi creo la cartella sopracitata e patcho li, nel mio overlay. questo intendi giusto?

----------

## Dottout

puoi metterlo dove ti pare  :Smile:  devi giusto patchare con -p0, come puoi notare guardando la patch alla seconda linea il path è `pwd' (+++ ./wxwidgets.eclass  2007-01-05 21:27:58.000000000 +0200)

----------

## ^Stefano^

vabè io ho fatto questo procedimento:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/eclass

cp /usr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets.eclass /usr/local/portage/

cd /usr/local/portage/eclass/

patch -p0 < /home/stefano/wxwidgets.eclass.patch

```

ed il risultato è stato questo

```
patching file ./wxwidgets.eclass
```

ora sto ricompilando amule. in questo modo quando synco non mi ripristina il file non patchato e se per caso devo ricompilare amule non ho problemi e non devo rifare la patch. spero tu intendessi questo!

----------

## Dottout

perfetto, son stato forse poco chiaro ma ero un po' incasinato. se hai problemi di compilazione o altro riportali sul forum di adunanza..io devo dire che uso questa versione da 3 giorni e non mi ha ancora dato noie

----------

## ^Stefano^

la compilazione è andata a buon fine per due volte a fila e per ora ho solo visto che quando chiudi anche l'ultima finestra di ricerca non crasha   :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

da domani inizio a testarlo per bene! le passate versioni mi avevano fatto passare la voglia di usarlo perchè mi crashava davvero tantissimo.

----------

## Dottout

si quel bug era odioso, riguardava le wxgtk 2.6 e nelle 2.8 è dolcemente fixed  :Wink:  potrei includere la patch nell'ebuild..boh boh ci penserò

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano, visto che non e' software in portage.

ps: Ciao Dott   :Surprised: 

----------

## Dottout

uella lavish da quanto  :Very Happy:  sorry di solito sto nella sezione *internazionale* e non sapevo di esser OT

edit: ps, addirittura moderatore, complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> si quel bug era odioso, riguardava le wxgtk 2.6 e nelle 2.8 è dolcemente fixed  potrei includere la patch nell'ebuild..boh boh ci penserò

 

la patch che si applica a wxwidgets.eclass? non sarebbe male....

a proposito, cosa cambia dalle wxGTK di sabayon a quelle di drizzt? ho visto che l'ebuild di drizzt pesa un po meno, ne sai qualcosa? ovviamente parlo della versione 2.8.4.0!

----------

## Dottout

non lo so mi vengono in mente soluzioni poco pulite, anche perchè la patch andrebbe applicata esclusivamente la prima volta. si potrebbe includer in SRC_URI l'eclass già patchata e inserire un cp della stessa sfruttando la variabile $PORTDIR_OVERLAY. se qualcuno ha un'idea migliore..

----------

## drizztbsd

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *Dottout wrote:*   si quel bug era odioso, riguardava le wxgtk 2.6 e nelle 2.8 è dolcemente fixed  potrei includere la patch nell'ebuild..boh boh ci penserò 
> 
> la patch che si applica a wxwidgets.eclass? non sarebbe male....
> 
> a proposito, cosa cambia dalle wxGTK di sabayon a quelle di drizzt? ho visto che l'ebuild di drizzt pesa un po meno, ne sai qualcosa? ovviamente parlo della versione 2.8.4.0!

 

Cambia che i miei ebuild sono testati e verificati , quelli di sabayon (e di sunrise) spesso e volentieri sono fatti col culo (beh io sono developer, loro no  :Cool: ).

----------

## ^Stefano^

Buono a sapersi. io ho usato il loro perchè avevo installato anche i driver rt2500 sempre da loro, ma ora che in portage vi è una versione più nuova direi che lo cancello ed uso il tuo!

----------

## ^Stefano^

Dottout, a me continua a crashare. su 3 ore che è stato acceso è andato tutto bene fino ad ora poi 3 crash uno dietro l'altro. come lo avviavo si chiudeva. ora l'ho avviato da shell per catturare l'errore, appena ce l'ho edito questo post.

EDIT:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A fatal error has occurred and aMule has crashed.

Please assist us in fixing this problem by posting the backtrace below in our

'aMule Crashes' forum and include as much information as possible regarding the

circumstances of this crash. The forum is located here:

    http://forum.amule.org/index.php?board=67.0

If possible, please try to generate a real backtrace of this crash:

    http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Backtraces

----------------------------=| BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: |=----------------------------

Current version is: aMule CVS AdunanzA using wxGTK2 v2.8.4 (Snapshot: Wed Jul  4 07:02:02 CEST 2007)

Running on: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64

[2] ?? in amule [0x42bb25]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114fa7c]

[4] ?? in /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b5710577310]

[5] ?? in amule [0x58ebbf]

[6] ?? in amule [0x46e5a3]

[7] ?? in amule [0x436e05]

[8] wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114badf]

[9] wxEventHashTable::HandleEvent(wxEvent&, wxEvtHandler*) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114bc7e]

[10] wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114bdc9]

[11] wxEvtHandler::ProcessPendingEvents() in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114c2cc]

[12] wxAppConsole::ProcessPendingEvents() in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b57110b59ae]

[13] wxAppBase::OnIdle(wxIdleEvent&) in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0[0x2b5710c73fed]

[14] wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114badf]

[15] wxEventHashTable::HandleEvent(wxEvent&, wxEvtHandler*) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114bc7e]

[16] wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b571114bdc9]

[17] wxAppBase::ProcessIdle() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0[0x2b5710c74293]

[18] ?? in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0 [0x2b5710bd01cf]

[19] g_main_context_dispatch in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x2b571298f603]

[20] ?? in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0x2b571299244d]

[21] g_main_loop_run in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x2b5712992736]

[22] gtk_main in /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[0x2b5711cb3732]

[23] wxEventLoop::Run() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0[0x2b5710be77dd]

[24] wxAppBase::MainLoop() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0[0x2b5710c741bb]

[25] wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x2b57110eb91c]

[26] ?? in amule [0x4fbff2]

[27] __libc_start_main in /lib/libc.so.6[0x2b571184f374]

[28] wxGenericTreeCtrl::SetItemDropHighlight(wxTreeItemId const&, bool) in amule[0x42ac59]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abortito

```

uso wxGTK-2.8.4.0 installate dall'overlay di drizzt. Ora provo ad usare l'ebuild che suggerisci tu sul sito di adunanza e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Dottout

oltre a provare l'ebuild su bugzilla, ho creato l'ebuild per l'ultimo snapshot di amule adunanza, del 9 luglio

www.dottout.com/files/amule-2.2.0_pre20070709.ebuild

anche questo da me compila con successo e per ora sembra stabile. ho aggiunto l'./autogen.sh in src_unpack e cambiata la ${S}, purtroppo le mie richieste di omologare e unificare il nome di archivi\sorgenti sembrano venir snobbate sul forum adu  :Sad:  ma tant'è, funziona

----------

## ^Stefano^

infatti ho usato l'abuild su bugzilla e ti dico che è stato tutta la notte avviato senza problemi! ti aggiornerò per il prossimo.

EDIT: ma cosa cambia, nel sito dove scarico amule, da un archivio all'altro? prima cera amule-data-bis.tzr.bz2 ed amule-data-mastrussato.tar.bz ora c'è sempre il mastrussato ed un amule-data.tar.bz2

in cosa sono differenti?

----------

## Dottout

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> infatti ho usato l'abuild su bugzilla e ti dico che è stato tutta la notte avviato senza problemi! ti aggiornerò per il prossimo.
> 
> EDIT: ma cosa cambia, nel sito dove scarico amule, da un archivio all'altro? prima cera amule-data-bis.tzr.bz2 ed amule-data-mastrussato.tar.bz ora c'è sempre il mastrussato ed un amule-data.tar.bz2
> 
> in cosa sono differenti?

 

se ti dicessi di saperlo sparerei una gran balla  :Very Happy:  io sotto la data del 9 luglio vedo gli stessi due archivi da giorni, ieri cmq sono riuscito a contattare mr_hyde (a cui dobbiamo i ringraziamenti per l'aggiornamento della patch), ha acconsentito a unificare la nomenclatura dei files

----------

## ^Stefano^

quindi fai un altro ebuild? io guardo qua ogni tanto così nel caso installo. intanto ho appena installato l'ultimo snapshot ed è crashato dopo neanche 1 ora. ora lo avvio da shell.

----------

## Dottout

no per ora lo lascio così com'è, per i prossimi dipende appunto dalla forma che verrà scelta da chi mantiene la patch. l'ideale a cui punto resta tutt'ora avere a disposizione la patch sfusa per poter prender amule dai servers ufficiali e la patch dal progetto adu o da chiunque la hosti (volendo io stesso) per i  crash report devi segnalarli sul forum adunanza - lo stesso vale per i prossimi ebuilds, d'ora in poi li annuncerò solo lì, soprattutto finchè si tratta di snapshots settimanali, se no tra questo forum, quello di sabayon e adunanza..divento matto  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

bhe visto che si tratta di ebuild per gentoo potresti segnalarli anche qua, come noi mettiamo i reports qua. comunque se dici che sei più comodo di la ora mi iscrivo così posso aiutarti nei test.

----------

## Dottout

è per una questione di praticità visto che cmq crash e bugs soprattutto ora vanno postati di là a chi mantiene la patch, mostrarli a me non serve a molto purtroppo data la mia incompetenza in materia.. per le release ufficiali non mancherò di postare un po' ovunque in ogni caso  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

ho messo online il mio overlay con gli ebuild di amule, è raggiungibile solo dentro fastweb

svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk /il/vostro/overlay

----------

## earcar

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> ho messo online il mio overlay con gli ebuild di amule, è raggiungibile solo dentro fastweb
> 
> svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk /il/vostro/overlay

 

grande!

che ne dici di fare anche un file da inserire nella lista degli overlay di layman?  :Smile: 

a occhio e croce dovrebbe uscire così:

```

<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<layman>

  <overlay

      contact = "andrea@dottout.com"

      type = "svn"

      src = "http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk"

      name = "dottout" >

    <link>

      http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570568.html

    </link>

    <description>

      Dottout's overlay: latest amule adunanza's ebuild and more

    </description>

  </overlay>

</layman>

```

----------

## Dottout

l'aggiunta a layman ampliandone la lista sta a voi utenti + che a me  :Wink:  in ogni caso, se il tuo xml è ok può esser un buon riferimento per chi fosse interessato

----------

## earcar

Si quell'xml è giusto, basta metterlo in un file (ad esempio /usr/portage/local/layman/dottout.xml) e aggiungerlo agli overlay nel /etc/layman/layman.cfg  :Wink: 

PS: mi sono permesso di aggiungere la tua email nel campo contact (layman si incazza senza)

----------

## Dottout

sisi hai fatto bene, grazie per il tip, gli utenti fastweb apprezzeranno  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Si quell'xml è giusto, basta metterlo in un file (ad esempio /usr/portage/local/layman/dottout.xml) e aggiungerlo agli overlay nel /etc/layman/layman.cfg 
> 
> 

 

L'ho fatto, ma con layman -l non me lo fa vedere ... ergo c'e' qualcosa che devo fare prima (man layman giuro che l'ho fatto) ma mi sfugge.

edit:

va aggiunto qua:

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            file:///usr/local/layman/dottout.xml

```

e non in "local_list:" come avevo fatto inizialmente

----------

## GabrieleB

sgrunt.

```
config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070717/work/amule-cvs/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070717 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  amule-2.2.0_pre20070717.ebuild, line 102:   Called econf '--with-wx-config=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--with-wxbase-config=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--enable-amulecmd' '--disable-debug' '--disable-amule-daemon' '--enable-nls' '--disable-optimize' '--disable-webserver' '--disable-cas' '--disable-alcc' '--disable-geoip'

  ebuild.sh, line 578:   Called die

```

non si compila ne' la versione del 17 ne' quella del 21  :Sad: 

----------

## Dottout

strano, c'è appunto l'./autogen.sh che crea:

```

 * patch AdunanzA applicata

Setting up internationalization files.

Creating directory intl

Copying file intl/ChangeLog

Copying file intl/Makefile.in

```

----------

## GabrieleB

nel sorgente vedo che c'e' un po' di roba commentata ...

```
#if [ ! -d intl ]; then

    echo "Setting up internationalization files."

    autopoint --force

#    if [ -f Makefile -a -x config.status ]; then

#        CONFIG_FILES=intl/Makefile CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

#    fi

#   gettextize --intl -f --no-changelog

#   echo "restoring Makefile.am and configure.in"

#   cp -f Makefile.am~ Makefile.am

#   cp -f configure.in~ configure.in

#fi

```

----------

## Luk4

con questa versione a voi funziona il webserver amule?

----------

## Dottout

per problemi di compilazione o cmq di natura tecnica postate su http://www.adunanza.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48045 io mi limito a curare l'ebuild, non sono un programmatore e non posso darvi un certo tipo di supporto, soprattutto trattandosi di snapshots di amule e portings altrettanto unstable della patch adunanza

----------

## Dottout

aggiornamento: l'overlay ora contiene le versioni fino al 31 luglio. inoltre, a causa dei frequenti downtimes del primo mirror delle patch adu ora hosto anche io le ultime 3 patch.ah, usando l'overlay, è venuta meno la necessità di includer la patch per l'eclass & wxgtk 2.8

----------

## GabrieleB

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> sgrunt.
> 
> ```
> config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in
> 
> ...

 

mi mancava dev-util/cvs ... 

la versione del 31 ora va che e' una bomba. 

Grazie Dotto' ... ehm ... Emine'  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*   sgrunt.
> 
> ```
> config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in
> 
> ...

 

richiede cvs come dipendenza? non me n'ero accorto, nel caso aggiorno gli ebuilds

----------

## Alex.l

 *Dottout wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*    *GabrieleB wrote:*   sgrunt.
> 
> ```
> config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in
> 
> ...

 

Si, richiede la presenza di cvs, ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema ma con 'emerge cvs'  ho risolto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

ok, aggiunta dipendenza a tutte le 2.2.x e cambiamenti committed

----------

## soulfire

puretoppo non riesco a compilare la versione del 31, ottengo il seguente errore

```

amule.h: At global scope:

amule.h:337: error: 'wxCloseEvent' has not been declared

make[3]: *** [libmuleappcommon_a-Packet.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731/work/amule-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  amule-2.2.0_pre20070731.ebuild, line 122:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731/temp/build.log'.

```

ho compilato le wx 2.8 dall'overlay.

----------

## Paul Yard

Ciao a tutti.

Sono recentemente passato a fastweb.

Ho installato amule adunanza ma non sono certo di avere seguito la procedura più corretta.

```
svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk/ /usr/local/portage/

emerge amuleadu
```

In questo modo però come faccio a stare dietro agli aggiornamenti?

Non esiste su gentoo un modo per accedere a elenchi di pacchetti non ufficliali (tipo con Debian per int6endersi) e tenersi sincronizzati con questi?

Grazie dell'aiuto

py

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum italiano (Italian).

 *Quote:*   

> Ho installato amule adunanza ma non sono certo di avere seguito la procedura più corretta.

 

Quella che hai seguito è accettabile, peraltro di adunanza se ne parla in questo thread nel forum di discussione (i problemi con i pacchetti che non sono nel portage tree ufficiale li discutiamo li)

 *Quote:*   

> Non esiste su gentoo un modo per accedere a elenchi di pacchetti non ufficliali (tipo con Debian per int6endersi) e tenersi sincronizzati con questi? 

 

Ci sono i portage overlay... quello che hai fatto è fondamentalmente questo: hai scaricato un overlay di postage dal sito di dottout il quale ti ha messo a disposizione un ebuild per poter compilare amule-adunanza.

Solitamente la gestione degli overlay viene fatta con il pacchetto app-portage/layman (ma nessuno ti vieta di farlo a mano...)

Nota che quest'ultima domanda è il motivo per cui il thread è finito del forum di principale (supporto) e non in quello di discussione. Nel forum in cui hai postato tu (documentazione) solitamente vanno howto e documenti già "finali"   :Wink: 

----------

## Paul Yard

Grazie innanzitutto.

 *Quote:*   

> olitamente la gestione degli overlay viene fatta con il pacchetto app-portage/layman (ma nessuno ti vieta di farlo a mano...)

 

In effetti ho installato layman e ho anche provato 

```
layman -Lk
```

ma non ho trovato nessun overlay in cui ci potesse essere amuleadu ....... o almeno così ho ritenuto.

Evinco da quanto scrivi tu che mi sbaglio.

Qual'è l'overlay con adunanza?

Ciao e grazie

py

----------

## xveilsidex

scusa ma xkè non installi emuleadu scaricando il pacchetto per linux direttamente dal sito adunanza? c'è sia il pacchetto per l'installazione automatica tramite autopackage che la patch da applicare al normale amule per renderlo adunanza e utilizzare la rete kadu.

----------

## Tiro

ho un problema....da quando ho installato

```
# emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20080101  USE="amuled geoip gtk nls remote stats unicode -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

il mulo non si connette più a kad...help!

----------

## GabrieleB

Tiro, ora si chiama amuleadu

```
*  net-p2p/amuleadu

      Latest version available: 3.14_pre20071204

      Latest version installed: 3.14_pre20071204

      Size of files: 4,772 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adunanza.net/

      Description:   aMule AdunanzA, IL software p2p per la comunita' fastweb

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Tiro

azz..grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Grazie innanzitutto.
> 
>  *Quote:*   olitamente la gestione degli overlay viene fatta con il pacchetto app-portage/layman (ma nessuno ti vieta di farlo a mano...) 
> 
> In effetti ho installato layman e ho anche provato 
> ...

 

Infatti con layman non ci fai nulla... si dovrebbe proporre alla adunanza FW un bell'overlay... ma ci vorebbe qualcuno che lo mantiene    :Rolling Eyes: 

Io ho scaricato i sorgenti ed applicato le patch... non lo tengo molto sincronizzato con l'svn.. però funge ed è molto stabile...

Ciao !!

----------

## Dottout

avevo detto di seguire il thread ufficiale  :Very Happy:  http://forum.adunanza.net/showthread.php?t=51473

il nome è cambiato da + di un mese, cmq prima di rimuover la vecchia versione avevo lasciato un mask con tanto di log esplicativo x agevolare la migrazione (ovviamente ne ha beneficiato solo chi usava l'overlay intero e non solo i singoli ebuilds).

posto una piccola curiosità, indicativa della numerosità e attività di noi utenti gentoo+fastweb.

eccovi lo status di apache dove hosto il repo svn:

```
Current Time: Tuesday, 15-Jan-2008 18:35:50 CET

Restart Time: Sunday, 28-Oct-2007 17:04:18 CET

Parent Server Generation: 0

Server uptime: 79 days 1 hour 31 minutes 32 seconds

Total accesses: 17822 - Total Traffic: 6.9 GB
```

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570568-start-25.html

----------

## Dottout

google è vostro amico.. http://forum.adunanza.net/showthread.php?t=51473 sul thread ufficiale nel forum adunanza è spiegato come aggiungere il mio overlay a layman. ed è spiegato anche in questo forum a dire il vero. per quanto riguarda la versione disponibile in download sul sito..ebbene, è molto meno aggiornata, in quanto vengono *pubblicamente* rilasciate solo le versioni ritenute effettivametne stable

----------

## codadilupo

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> scusa ma xkè non installi emuleadu scaricando il pacchetto per linux direttamente dal sito adunanza? c'è sia il pacchetto per l'installazione automatica tramite autopackage che la patch da applicare al normale amule per renderlo adunanza e utilizzare la rete kadu.

 

perchè sul sito il pacchetto è vecchio come il cucco e autopackage è il modo peggiore di installare un software su qualsiasi piattaforma esistente o futura

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Jan 17, 2008 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> ...ed è spiegato anche in questo forum a dire il vero...

 

Ho fatto il merge dei thread.

----------

## Dottout

grazie ottima idea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paul Yard

 *Quote:*   

> google è vostro amico.. http://forum.adunanza.net/showthread.php?t=51473 sul thread ufficiale nel forum adunanza è spiegato come aggiungere il mio overlay a layman.

 

 *Quote:*   

> - per aggiungere il mio overlay a layman editate il file /etc/layman.cfg
> 
> e aggiungete sotto
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Grazie, era esattamente ciò che stavo cercando.

py

----------

